
Polanyi’s Paradox and the Shape of Employment Growth - ryan_j_naughton
http://economics.mit.edu/files/9835
======
shoover
This paper is a good economic perspective complement to Matthew Crawford's
more philosophical and mental health-oriented book Shop Class As Soulcraft.
Both analyze the implications of tacit knowledge on the structure of work and
reach similar conclusions about the remunerative viability of "middle skills",
or manual but cognitively demanding trades, occupations. The paper's focus on
the effect of computers on the labor market may be of more interest here, but
I recommend both as thought-provoking--and potentially helpful, for career
planning--reads on how we live, work, and create value.

------
spikels
The author was just on The Econtalk podcast discussing this work:

[http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/10/david_autor_on.html](http://www.econtalk.org/archives/2014/10/david_autor_on.html)

